# Super Bowl Sunday



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

*geaux saints*


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I get to miss the Super Bowl! I am stuck vending skulls at The Mourning Market today untill 5:30 then tear down. I hope it's not a blow out so I can catch the last quarter! Go Saints!!!!!


----------



## scubadog (Nov 18, 2008)

*It will be Hurricane Colt will be blowing thru!!*


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna brew up a big pot of crawfish and shrimp gumbo today. Gonna give my Peruvian inlaws a taste of the south and show dem how we Cajuns roll down in da bayou sha!

GEAUX SAINTS! As Townie (Rob Schneider) from The Waterboy would say, "You kin dew eet!"


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

what's the superbowl? Oh, right, the commercials that they keep interrupting with those funny helmeted people running back and forth after a giant leather walnut...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Go Pizza! (who are these Saints and Colts everybody keeps talking about?)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

HURICANE WHO DAT.....scubadog!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hope its a close game that both teams play. I'm rooting for the Saints all the way!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> what's the superbowl? Oh, right, the commercials that they keep interrupting with those funny helmeted people running back and forth after a giant leather walnut...


LOL, Mr C, I'm with you on that. The best part is the commercials, which I watch on line so I don't have to watch any of those funny helmeted people

I'm not a sports fan (if you hadn't noticed), but those games do get the best commercials on TV.

Spooky1 is rooting for the Saints, BTW.


----------



## scubadog (Nov 18, 2008)

Dat the Colts!! Dats who!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Go BRONCOS!!!!!!!! Oh, wait a minute....


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*GO COMMERCIALS!!!!*
Mr. C, I also agree with you but I heard that this game was about the World Series. Are we supposed to stand up and cheer everytime the players make a basket or when they kick the ball into the net?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm, who should I cheer for, lets see if I can remember who beat my Vikings......GO COLTS!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd rather watch the puppy bowl.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The PUPPY bowl? Whose playing? Must see pics or video!! Can you imagine dressing the puppies up in the jerseys of the two opposing teams and let them wrestle? In the end it would work itself out though, they would just pile up and go to sleep with no animosity.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Saints BABY!!!!!!!!!!!. Just because I hate the Indianapolis Professional Football Team.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> The PUPPY bowl? Whose playing? Must see pics or video!! Can you imagine dressing the puppies up in the jerseys of the two opposing teams and let them wrestle? In the end it would work itself out though, they would just pile up and go to sleep with no animosity.


The Puppy bowl was/is on animal planet. They don't dress anyone up. They set up a foot ball feild and let the puppys run around and play. the naritive talks as if the puppys are playing football and they make touchdowns with toys. kittens are the half time show and rabbits are the cheerleaders. It was quite amusing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Saints did it!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations New Orleans Saints!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Steelers! wait...dang


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally. FINALLY!!! Manning goes down. That guy ( and the team) are annoyingly unstoppable. Well...were...


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Woohoooo! SAINTS WON!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support.....It has been a great ride here in Louisiana


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What? No mention of the half time show featuring "THE WHO"?
Talk about bad! Those are some old rockers who really need to pack it in.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

WHO DAT won the Super Bowl!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> What? No mention of the half time show featuring "THE WHO"?
> Talk about bad! Those are some old rockers who really need to pack it in.


LOL, exactly my thoughts, I kind of looked like this  while watching 1/2 time show last night.

Congrats to the Saints...some pretty gutsy high risk play calling, but it sure paid off. So did anybody in New Orleans go to work today, or is just one big party going on down there?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Who dat talkin' bout beatin dem Saints.?....NOBODY! 
It is about time. We are very happy for the city of New Orleans. My hubby is from the area, and watched many a losing game. He used to go to Tulane stadium by bus when he was a kid.

My brother called me after the game to tell me that it sounded like New Year's eve at his house. People were shooting large fire works and a few gun shots as well.

Oh Yeah...the half-time show of geriatrics playing their worst stuff with piped-in music. They tried to make up for it with a laser show. It didn't stop us from making fun of it. An underwhelming performance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, have a heart - old rockers need love, too:googly:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, the party goes on and on.... I am trying to get some work done around the shop today, but nobody around town is returning my phone calls and my staff are missing in action.
The Saints arrive at the airport at 2pm, and crowds of folks have been lining the streets around the airport since 8am to welcome them home. Also there will be a Mardi Gras style parade tomorrow with all the Saints players riding and tossing Saints beads to the adoring crowds.
Last night the French Quarter was packed from edge to edge and my buddy called me at midnight to say that they where stuck in traffic on the interstate just from all the New Orleans people trying to get downtown to party. I was kinda glad that I stayed home. No telling how late it all went on.
It is quite a show....all has been friendly and peaceful with no reports of damage or violence. (except to poor Peyton Manning and his slacker team mates)

*WhooooHoooooo.....GEAUX SAINTS!!!!*


----------

